# Definitive 8060st Sub Issue?? Please Help!!



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Forum,

So I recently purchased the Definitive 8060 Towers and am having an issue with the LFE. I am using Sub X audioquest cables and a audioquest Y Splitter to connect to a Marantz SR 5005. I originally had a 8" Martin Logan Dynamo Sub before these and was using a single AQ sub cable and reciever settings for "yes" Sub and "LFE + Main" and had no problems with the older Klipsch speakers (previous to 8060) and ML sub. According to definitive tech, the red "flashing" light located on rear of speaker should only flash for about 5 sec to "activate" signal and should stay constant red. Problem 1. My lights on BOTH speakers are constantly flashing and will not send a signal to subs. Problem 2. I changed the speakers settings to "large" and "no sub" and according to definitive, should STILL power the subs, and still Nothing!! Problem 3. Somewhere some how, connecting these speakers sent my Marantz SR 5005 into Protected Mode, and had to turn the power back on. Now, after connecting them, I still get sound through the mid range and tweeter but, yup you guessed it, no subs! Problem 4. tried reconnecting the ML sub and to even receive a decent signal, I have to turn the volume all the way up to 10!!!!! before, it was only set at 3 1/2!!!

This is frustrating bc i was totally looking forward to hearing these things shake my room lol and after every trouble shoot (including a Marantz receiver RESET) still nothing!!

Anyone that can help, I would greatly appreciate it. My option 1 is my local A/V retailer has an "open item" of an NR1403 Marantz A/V receiver and was just gonna pick it up to "test" the speakers and return it if this was the problem, and pick out a new receiver!!! YESSSSSSSSSS!!!! Option 2, my contact at definitive says that they will have more 8060 in their warehouse and can ship me two more under manufacturer warranty, which is pretty sweet. 

Any advice??


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Not familiar with the speakers, but I've looked at the manual, and it disagrees with you on one point...
"When powering up from being unplugged, the LED on the
amplifier panel will flash for 30 seconds while the firmware is loading."

I would be very suprised if you didn't wait more than 30 sec, regardless. 

Regarding the somewhat unique connections, you mention a Y so I assume you're connected like Fig. 4 Option 2 in the manual (speaker outs to speaker in's, LFE out Y'ed to each side's LFE in). Have you tried it without the LFE (Option 1)?

Your report of low output from the ML sub points to an AVR setting... same settings I assume? Any chance it's still set to no sub? Could be something obvious... have you tried other speakers to check out the AVR?

Do you have another amp you can use to test the speaker? Not looking for an AVR, just something that'll send a signal to the speaker. If DefTech will swap under warranty, you want to be sure the speakers are defective! 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I have some ethical issues with buying things I know I'll be returning. Why not see if the retailer would let you bring your Marantz in to test? Sub too for that matter. 

What bothers me is that your old sub is not giving you the performance it was before. This points to the AVR as the culprit but ill admit the timing is odd. 

That said bring the amp into the store and test it. This could save you a trip and you don't have to front $400 and the store won't have to take a return later


----------



## Amacron (Mar 29, 2013)

I have the BP-8060ST and I had the little red light come on a blink and stay on. I thought I blew the amp in the speaker. Completely unplug the speaker leave it off for 5 min then plug it back in. The red light should blink while the firmware loads. That may take up to 30 seconds. 

Unfortunately I cannot help with the other problems you have having just don't have enough experience....yet

However from the manual..

2. If you experience a lack of bass, it is likely that one speaker is out of phase (polarity) with the other and needs to be rewired with closer attention to connecting positive to positive and negative to negative on both channels. Most speaker wire has some indicator (such as color-coding, ribbing or writing) on one of the two conductors to help you maintain consistency.
It is essential to connect both speakers to the amplifier in the same way (in phase).


5. The system has sophisticated internal protection circuitry. If for some reason the protection circuitry trips, turn off your system and wait five minutes before trying the system again. If the speakers’ built-in amplifier should over-heat, the system will turn off until the amplifier cools down and resets.


----------

